# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Προσκρουση του Europalink

## DOMUS

Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας παραμένει το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Εuropalink» με σημαία Ιταλίας, το οποίο στη διάρκεια της νύχτας υπό αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες προσέκρουσε στη νησίδα «Περιστέρες» βορειοανατολικά του νησιού, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων στο λεβητοστάσιο του.


Από την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί, ενώ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια όλοι οι επιβάτες και θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους, πιθανόν με άλλο πλοίο της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.


Δύτες με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας θα καταδυθούν στα ύφαλα του πλοίου προκειμένου να εκτιμήσουν το μέγεθος της ζημιάς του, ενώ ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία της άντλησης των υδάτων.


Στο «Εuropalink» αναμένεται να απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους από το λιμεναρχείο της Κέρκυρας μέχρι αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς και σχετικής βεβαίωσης πιστοποιητικού ασφαλείας από το νηογνώμονα του πλοίου.


Το «Εuropalink» που μετέφερε 692 επιβάτες, 70 μέλη πληρώματος και 306 ΙΧ αυτοκίνητα, πραγματοποιούσε το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Αγκόνα.


Πηγή: ΑΠΜΠΕ

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην νησιδα Περιστερες προσεκρουσε σημερα το πρωι το Europalink  , με αποτελεσμα να υπαρξει εισροη υδατων στο λεβητοστασιο του !Το βαπορι μετα την συγκρουση παραμενη στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας για να γινουν οι απαραιτητες επισκευες !

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος από Κέρκυρα το πλοίο αναβόσβηνε ......σαν φωτορυθμικό (προφανώς λόγο του ότι τα νερά είχαν πάει στις γεννήτριες) και οι ανακοινώσεις μόλις έδεσε στο ντοκ ήταν συνεχείς σε 2-3 γλώσσες, ώστε όλοι οι επιβάτες να βγουν από το πλοίο.
Ευτυχώς δεν υπήρχαν τραυματισμοί επιβατών ή πληρώματος και ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι μεγάλο το κακό για το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Μεγάλο το κακό για το πλοίο" λογικά δεν πρέπει να είναι, από την στιγμή που διήνυσε την αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση από το σημείο πρόσκρουσης έως και το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας όπου κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμο (σύμφωνα με όσα γνωρίζουμε έως τώρα).

Να δούμε και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα στο ethnos.gr, όχι βέβαια γιατί μας διαφωτίζει περισσότερο σχετικά με το συμβάν, αλλά για την _.....απίστευτη φωτό_ που έχει παραθέσει (φωτό να 'ναι, κι ότι να ναι) !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να τους μάθουμε να μπαίνουν στο Nautilia.gr .......για να παίρνουν σωστή φωτο, αλλά να γράφουν και σε ποιόν ανήκει και από που την πήραν. :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην ίδια βραχονησίδα δεν είχε προσκρούσει και πριν μερικά χρόνια το Πασιφάη Παλλάς;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

To 1998 στο πρωτο του ταξιδι το ειχε παθει η πασιφαη.

----------


## a.molos

Οπως επίσης και το ΑRTEMIS I της Rainbow Lines το  καλοκαίρι του 1996.

----------


## CORFU

Αυτη την ωρα βγαινουν ολα τα οχηματα απο το πλοιο και το απογευματακι θα αναχωρηση για την Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μου ήλθε από Κέρκυρα λέει ότι τώρα ξεκίνησε να αποβιβάζει τα αυτοκίνητα. 
Με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια AZAMARA QUEST και AZURA δεμένα κοντά στο Europalink έχει γίνει ένας χαμός στο λιμάνι του νησιού.
Ο φίλος μάλιστα μου είπε ότι .......μάλλον αύριο θα έλθει .....κάποιο Cruise (και λέω εγώ ότι μπορεί να είναι το Olympia που τώρα φτάνει Πάτρα) για να τους παραλάβει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αυτη την ωρα βγαινουν ολα τα οχηματα απο το πλοιο και το απογευματακι θα αναχωρηση για την Ηγουμενιτσα


Γιατί για Ηγουμενίτσα Βαγγέλη????????

----------


## CORFU

Το πλοιο μαλλον θα φυγει απο το νησι αυτοδυναμα ελπιζω για την Ηγουμενιτσα μαλιστα εχει ερθει στην Κερκυρα και το ρυμουλκο της Ηγουμενιτσας . Αυτα για την ωρα

----------


## CORFU

> Γιατί για Ηγουμενίτσα Βαγγέλη????????


Γιατι στο σημειο που εχει δεσει ειναι η θεση για τα κρουαζιεροπλοια και αυριο αναμενουμε στο νησι 3 μεγαλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΗΟΓΝΩΜΟΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ EUROPA LINK, ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΡΟΥΣΕ ΣΤΙΣ «ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΕΣ»*garibaldi-3-1440x564_c.jpg
Ειδικότερα, ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του ανωτέρω Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου, ότι κατά την εκτέλεση του προγραμματισμένου του δρομολογίου για Πάτρα – Ηγουμενίτσα – Ανκόνα Ιταλίας, με εξακόσιους ενενήντα τρεις (693) επιβάτες, εβδομήντα (70) μέλη του πληρώματος και τριακόσια εξήντα έξι (366) οχήματα, προσέκρουσε στην νησίδα “ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΕΣ” στο βόρειο στενό ν. Κέρκυρας. Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η πρόκληση ζημιάς στη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου και η εισροή υδάτων ενώ με μέριμνα του πληρώματος κλείστηκαν οι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες των διαμερισμάτων και έγιναν προσπάθειες απάντλησης αυτών.
Στη συνέχεια, υπό το συντονισμό του Ενιαίου Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης και συνοδεία πλωτού Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. που είχε αποπλεύσει για παροχή συνδρομής, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ »EUROPA LINK» κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα Κέρκυρας και προσέδεσε ασφαλώς με τη βοήθεια των Ρ/Κ “ΔΙΑΣ” Ν.Π. 4447 και Ρ/Κ “ΔΟΞΑ” Ν.Π. 4678.
ΠΗΓΗ:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα P/K Αιγαίο Πέλαγος και Αιγίς Ι πέρασαν από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα.

----------


## jasonbourne

ImageHandler.jpg
Εγω διάβασα οτι το πλοίο έχει πάρει κλίση και οτι δε μπορούν να βγάλουν όλα τα αυτοκίνητα έξω και λόγω του νερού αλλα και επειδή έχουν μπλοκάρει μερικές ράμπες.
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη,το διάβσα στο capital.
http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2113580

----------


## Παναγιώτης

από το webAIS βλέπω ότι πέρασαν νότια από το νησάκι περίπου στο στίγμα 39° 47,3' Β 19° 57,5 Α. Το σημείωσα στον παρακάτω χάρτη.
Πρέπει αν βρήκε σα ρηχά νότια από το νησάκι.
Europalink.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συνελήφθησαν ο πλοίαρχος και ο υποπλοίαρχος του «Europalink»*Συνελήφθη ο πλοίαρχος και ο υποπλοίαρχος του επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Europalink», με σημαία Ιταλίας, που τη μεσάνυχτα του Σαββάτου, υπό αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία, έπεσε σε νησίδα βορειοανατολικά της Κέρκυρας, με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί δύο μεγάλα ρήγματα, με ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων.

Το πλοίο που κατέπλευσε από χθες με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας ολοκλήρωσε αργά το βράδυ την αποβίβαση των 366 οχημάτων, ενώ μέσα σ'αυτό παραμένουν δέκα τρέιλερ, ένα λεωφορείο και έντεκα επικαθήμενα, που σύμφωνα με δήλωση του ναυτικού πράκτορα, πρόκειται να εκφορτωθούν κατά τη διάρκεια της σημερινής ημέρας.

Σε όλη τη διάρκεια τη νύχτας, με τη βοήθεια της πυροσβεστικής υπηρεσίας γινόταν απάντληση των υδάτων επι του πλοίου, ενώ από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένα Κέρκυρας και τη διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία του «Europalink», πραγματοποιήθηκε προληπτικά πόντιση πλωτού φράγματος. Στο σημείο βρίσκεται επίσης πλωτό του λιμενικού καθώς και τρία ρυμουλκά, προκειμένου να παράσχουν βοήθεια στην περίπτωση που ζητηθεί άμεσα.

Στην Κέρκυρα και συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή του συμβάντος, αναμένεται να μεταβεί σήμερα Κλιμάκιο της Ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων και Συμβάντων (ΕΛΥΔΝΑ) του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου.
Στις 01:27  τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας κατέπλευσε το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Cruise Οlumpia» το οποίο παρέλαβε 451 επιβάτες του «Europalink», 88 οχήματα και 118 φορτηγά. Οι υπόλοιπο επιβάτες φιλοξενούνται σε ξενοδοχεία της περιοχής και θα υπάρξει μέριμνα εντός της ημέρας, προκειμένου να μεταφερθούν στους
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/412228/nauagio/

----------


## CORFU

> από το webAIS βλέπω ότι πέρασαν νότια από το νησάκι περίπου στο στίγμα 39° 47,3' Β 19° 57,5 Α. Το σημείωσα στον παρακάτω χάρτη.
> Πρέπει αν βρήκε σα ρηχά νότια από το νησάκι.
> Europalink.jpg


Σχεδόν παντα στο ανεβασμα προs Ιταλια περναει στα Πρασινα με το νησακι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> από το webAIS βλέπω ότι πέρασαν νότια από το  νησάκι περίπου στο στίγμα 39° 47,3' Β 19° 57,5 Α. Το σημείωσα στον  παρακάτω χάρτη.
> Πρέπει αν βρήκε σα ρηχά νότια από το νησάκι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159892
> 
> 
> Σχεδόν παντα στο ανεβασμα προs Ιταλια περναει στα Πρασινα με το νησακι


Δεν είναι περίεργο να βγάνει από το στενό αφήνοντας τις Περιστέρες στα δεξιά του. Είναι η πιο σύντομη πορεία δηλαδή ΒΔ ανάμεσα από τον κάβο Ψαρομήτα και το νησάκι, πενρόντας από το νησάκι σε απόσταση ενάμισι με δύο στάδια.
Για να βγεί με ασφάλεια αφήνοντας το νησάκι στα αριστερά πρέπει αν περάσει ανατολικά από την ξέρα Ψηλός μέχρι να δει το φάρο στις Περιστέρες σε διόπτευση 250° σε απόσταση ένα μίλι και μετά να αλλάξει πορεία προς τα ΒΔ. 
  Προφανώς έιναι πιο σύντομη η πρώτη επιλογή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως κατά κοινή ομολογία φίλων, αν δεν βόγαραν τα P/K Δόξα, Δίας και Θύελλα τα οχήματα από το πλοίο δεν θα είχαν βγει.
Και ενώ οι εφημερίδες λένε.......ότι όλα τα αμάξια που υπήρχαν στο πλοίο έχουν βγει, στα δικά μου αυτιά ήρθε ότι ......στο κατάμπαρο υπήρχαν αμάξια, αλλά είχε γεμίσει με νερά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μάθουμε γι' αυτό ποτέ ......την αλήθεια.
Και μία φωτο με το  P/K Δόξα να βογάρει. 

EYROPALINK 06 21-09-2014 (Κέρκυρα απο το ατύχημα).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εμφανως καθισμενο το βαπορι & το μπαρκαριζο που εχει ερθει πολυ κοντα στο νερο ανοικτο

----------


## kwstasa4

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/412228/nauagio/ Υπαρχει βιντεο με την καταγραφη των ρηγματων.

----------


## nikosdet

> http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/412228/nauagio/ Υπαρχει βιντεο με την καταγραφη των ρηγματων.


Υπάρχει από εχθές εδώ το εν λόγω link (post #19), αν και κακώς δεν περιγραφόταν το τι υπήρχε εκεί (εξού και μπερδεύτηκες).

----------


## kwstasa4

> Υπάρχει από εχθές εδώ το εν λόγω link (post #19), αν και κακώς δεν περιγραφόταν το τι υπήρχε εκεί (εξού και μπερδεύτηκες).



Nαι εχεις δικιο, με συγχωρειτε δε το προσεξα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ το AIS του πλοίου τόσες μέρες ήταν ανοικτό, από εχθές σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Η πληροφορία μου ήλθε εχθές το βράδυ.
Μου είπαν ότι εχθές το πρωί ήλθε στην Κέρκυρα συνεργείο (για να .....μπαλώσει ότι μπορεί ώστε να πάρει άδεια απόπλου), φέρνοντας μαζί του γεννήτριες και εγκαταστάθηκε στο μόλο που δένουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Δεν έμαθε αν το συνεργείο είναι Ελληνικό η Ξένο, ο χώρος εκεί φυλάσσεται και  δεν πλησιάζει κανείς. Οι πρώτες εκτιμήσεις μιλάνε για 10-15 μέρες δουλειά. Αν μάθει κάτι περισσότερο ......θα μου πει.
Πάντως ο χώρος που έχει πιάσει το Europalink έχει φέρει μεγάλη αναστάτωση για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που πηγαίνουν στην Κέρκυρα και άλλα φουντάρουν αρόδο και άλλα πηγαίνουν και δένουν στη Νο5 μπροστά στο Λιμεναρχείο, μία θέση που είναι για τα πλοία που έρχονται από Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## CORFU

Και οτι το περισσοτερο προσωπικο του πλοιου εχει απολυθει.....

----------


## CORFU

Οι εργασιεs συνεχιζονται

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακούστηκε τίποτε για το πόσο ακόμη.....θα μείνει εκεί???????

----------


## Grigoris803

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πότε το πλοίο θα ξαναμπεί πάλι στα δρομολόγιά του. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πότε το πλοίο θα ξαναμπεί πάλι στα δρομολόγιά του. Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Φίλε μου,λογικά θα αργήσει.Είχε ακουστεί ότι μπορεί κ να έβγαινε ολική απώλεια

----------


## despo

> Φίλε μου,λογικά θα αργήσει.Είχε ακουστεί ότι μπορεί κ να έβγαινε ολική απώλεια


Δεν νομίζω να βγεί ολική απώλεια, αφου ηδη το επισκευάζουν στην Τουρκία. Δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια στη διάρκεια της τόσο μεγάλης παραμονής στην Κέρκυρα να σχεδίαζαν κάτι τετοιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν νομίζω να βγεί ολική απώλεια, αφου ηδη το επισκευάζουν στην Τουρκία. Δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια στη διάρκεια της τόσο μεγάλης παραμονής στην Κέρκυρα να σχεδίαζαν κάτι τετοιο.


 Γράφω στον φίλο  ότι λογικά θα αργήσει.Αυτές οι δουλειές είναι χρονοβόρες.
Αφού "βρήκε" 2 φορές στα ρηχά της βραχονησίδας ο Ιταλός έκανε την απερισκεψία να συνεχίσει κ παραλίγο να βουλιάξει έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## superfast v

> Αφού "βρήκε" 2 φορές στα ρηχά της βραχονησίδας ο Ιταλός έκανε την απερισκεψία να συνεχίσει κ παραλίγο να βουλιάξει έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.


Τι λες βρε φιλε?Αν εμενε επι τοπου θα ηταν πιο ασφαλες δηλαδη?Στη διαδρομη Περιστερες-Κερκυρα σκιστηκε απο κατω?Ολα τα ξερουμε πια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι λες βρε φιλε?Αν εμενε επι τοπου θα ηταν πιο ασφαλες δηλαδη?Στη διαδρομη Περιστερες-Κερκυρα σκιστηκε απο κατω?Ολα τα ξερουμε πια


Στην προσπάθειά του να αποκολληθεί, ξαναβρήκε 2η φορά.Όταν προσαράξεις,μένεις εκεί που είσαι,δεν φεύγεις μόνος σου.

----------


## superfast v

Μενεις εκει που εισαι και κανεις το σταυρο σου.Και το Πρεβελης οταν επεσε στην Κασο και στο Ασπρονησι εκει εμεινε?Για ψαξε λιγο..Αυτα ειναι στην κριση του πλοιαρχου και του θαλαμου επιχειρησεων αλλα Για να το λες οτι εγιναν ετσι προφανως θα ησουν εκει οποτε σε πιστευω

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το πρεβελης δεν ειχε καν ρηγμα απλα ακουμπησε μετα επιθεωρηθηκε και συνεχισε το δρομολογιο του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μενεις εκει που εισαι και κανεις το σταυρο σου.Και το Πρεβελης οταν επεσε στην Κασο και στο Ασπρονησι εκει εμεινε?Για ψαξε λιγο..Αυτα ειναι στην κριση του πλοιαρχου και του θαλαμου επιχειρησεων αλλα Για να το λες οτι εγιναν ετσι προφανως θα ησουν εκει οποτε σε πιστευω


Πρώτα-πρώτα εγώ δεν ειρωνεύομαι.
Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ όπως λέει κ ο φίλος Φίλιππος Αίγιο ήταν άλλη περίπτωση. Αυτό εδώ πέρασε σχεδόν από πάνω.Κακή εκτίμηση του καπετάνιου η αποκόλληση με ίδια μέσα; Να αποφύγει τα ρ/κ που δεν τα απέφυγε κατόπιν; Κατακλύστηκε το ηλεκτροστάσιο με συνέπεια απώλεια ισχύος κ η ουσία είναι ότι παραλίγο να χάσει το βαπόρι έξω από το λιμάνι.

----------


## redhell

Μην θεωρούμε το "προσπάθησε να αποκολληθεί με ιδία μέσα" ως δεδομένο. 
Οι προσωπικές μου πληροφορίες λένε ότι βρήκε σε 2 βράχους - εν σειρά - στον ένα μετά τον άλλο , και ξήθηκε στον διαμήκη άξονα, αλλά δεν "κόλλησε" ποτέ. Δεν υπήρχε δηλαδή θέμα αποκόλλησης.

Το ότι βέβαια έπαθε την νίλα λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι, αργότερα, είναι γεγονός. Ευτυχώς που μέχρι τότε οι αντλίες κάνανε την δουλειά τους ... χωρίς να φράξουν.
Το ότι γύρισε μόνος του στο κοντινότερο λιμάνιο ή αν ήταν καλύτερο να γυρνούσε με ρυμουλκά ήταν μάλλον αδιάφορο - τελικά - προς την τελική έκβαση. Το όποιο blackout θα το πάθαινε ούτως ή άλλως μιας και τα ρυμουλκά δεν θα πέταγαν στο πλοίο ... μπαλαντέζα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βγήκε το πόρισμα τοης διερέυνησης του ατυχήματος μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε *εδώ* .
Στο πόρισμα δίνονται απαντήσεις σε όσα συζητόυσαμε τότε, στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Είναι χρήσιμο να δούμε τι έλεγαν τότε οι "πληροφορίες" και τι έγινε πραγματικά όπως τακμηριώνεται κιολας με στοιχεία από τις συσκευές του βαποριού (VDR κ.λπ.)

----------

